# David Luiz vicino al Psg



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2014)

Come riporta Di Marzio *Dadiv Luiz* è a un passo dal Paris Saint Germain per una cifra vicina ai *50 milioni di euro.* Al giocatore andranno 6 milioni annui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2014)

50 milioni di euro  pazzi per me, a quanto pare poi venderanno Marquinhos che piace al Barcellona e tengono Alex, sicuramente la coppia titolare sarà Luiz-Thiago, contento lui di fare panchina,se fossi stato nel Psg avrei tenuto tutta la vita Marquinhos come prima riserva poi dipende sempre a quanto lo vendono.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Maggio 2014)

Affarone per il Chelsea


----------



## runner (23 Maggio 2014)

a me Luiz piace tantissimo poi in francia farà benissimo e oltretutto ha già un' ottima esperienza in Champions!!


----------



## Frikez (23 Maggio 2014)

Grande acquisto, certo che 50 milioni sono troppi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Grande acquist*o, certo che 50 milioni sono troppi.


----------



## Frikez (23 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Vabbè solo qui dentro si ritiene Luiz il re dei sopravvalutati, è piuttosto opinabile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vabbè solo qui dentro si ritiene Luiz il re dei sopravvalutati, è piuttosto opinabile.


Lo reputi un grande difensore?


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo reputi un grande difensore?



Se lo paragono ai grandi difensori del passato allora ti dico di no, ma se analizzo il ruolo del centrale difensivo ad oggi sinceramente ti dico si, è un grande difensore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se lo paragono ai grandi difensori del passato allora ti dico di no, ma se analizzo il ruolo del centrale difensivo ad oggi sinceramente ti dico si, è un grande difensore.


Quindi come capacità atletiche e capacità tecniche? Cioè, secondo te è più forte Chiellini o Luiz, giusto per fare un esempio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2014)

Adesso sto cercando di capire se si tratta di 50 milioni o per 50 sterline uno dice milioni altri sterline.


----------



## Frikez (23 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo reputi un grande difensore?



In questo momento nel panorama mondiale è tra i primi 10, può non piacere però è un giocatore duttile che può ricoprire più ruoli.
In marcatura non sarà il massimo ma nell'impostare l'azione è uno dei migliori e credo che il Psg volesse fortemente un giocatore del genere da affiancare a Thiago.


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi come capacità atletiche e capacità tecniche? Cioè, secondo te è più forte Chiellini o Luiz, giusto per fare un esempio.



Tecnicamente ha i piedi di un centrocampista, atleticamente è forte, il suo punto debole è che ogni tanto ha degli svarioni...ma va comunque per i 27 anni, è relativamente giovane e può ancora migliorare tanto da questo punto di vista. Io tra i due prendo il brasiliano tutta la vita. Chiellini è un bravo marcatore, ma tecnicamente è imbarazzante, ogni volta che si alza il livello va in difficoltà. Guardacaso ogni volta che va in Europa è ridicolo. Chiellini l'ho sempre definito un tutelato dalla Juve, uno cosi giocasse in un'altra squadra avrebbe il triplo delle squalifiche stagionali.


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente ha i piedi di un centrocampista, atleticamente è forte, il suo punto debole è che ogni tanto ha degli svarioni...ma va comunque per i 27 anni, è relativamente giovane e può ancora migliorare tanto da questo punto di vista. Io tra i due prendo il brasiliano tutta la vita. Chiellini è un bravo marcatore, ma tecnicamente è imbarazzante, ogni volta che si alza il livello va in difficoltà. Guardacaso ogni volta che va in Europa è ridicolo. Chiellini l'ho sempre definito un tutelato dalla Juve, uno cosi giocasse in un'altra squadra avrebbe il triplo delle squalifiche stagionali.



A me quando fa certe uscite ricorda Mexes...
Comunque 50 milioni per Luiz sono tantissimi.

Certo che Marquinhos-Silva-Luiz... giocherei a 3 dietro.


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me quando fa certe uscite ricorda Mexes...
> Comunque 50 milioni per Luiz sono tantissimi.
> 
> Certo che Marquinhos-Silva-Luiz... giocherei a 3 dietro.



Beh che 60 mln di euro per Luiz siano follia è appurato, che difensore li vale?! Non li è valsi Silva! 

Ma da qui a dire che è un difensore normalissimo come leggo in giro, mah


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh che 60 mln di euro per Luiz siano follia è appurato, che difensore li vale?! Non li è valsi Silva!
> 
> Ma da qui a dire che è un difensore normalissimo come leggo in giro, mah



Si legge lo stesso di Piqué, lo avessimo noi sarebbe il migliore della A per distacco.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2014)

60 mln per Luiz sono una rapina a mano armata. Non vale manco la metà.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2014)

60 milioni di euro. Non lo pagherei nemmeno 6.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2014)

in premier è uno che si concede una cappellata di tanto in tanto, il ligue 1 può fare tranquillamente il top player, visto il livello ridicolo degli avversari. 

50 mln però è una cifra fuori dal mondo, e anche 6 mln annui al giocatore sono tantini, ma beati loro che se li possono permettere.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Maggio 2014)

60 milioni?  allora thiago avrebbero dovuto pagarcelo almeno 85-90 mln


----------



## rossovero (23 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente ha i piedi di un centrocampista, atleticamente è forte, il suo punto debole è che ogni tanto ha degli svarioni...ma va comunque per i 27 anni, è relativamente giovane e può ancora migliorare tanto da questo punto di vista. Io tra i due prendo il brasiliano tutta la vita. *Chiellini è un bravo marcatore, ma tecnicamente è imbarazzante, ogni volta che si alza il livello va in difficoltà. Guardacaso ogni volta che va in Europa è ridicolo. Chiellini l'ho sempre definito un tutelato dalla Juve, uno cosi giocasse in un'altra squadra avrebbe il triplo delle squalifiche stagionali.*


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2014)

Poi non rompete quando dico che Pogba vale 70 milioni 
Affarone clamoroso del Chelsea e vaccata epica del PSG che probabilmente venderà pure Marquinhos (contenti loro).


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo reputi un grande difensore?



Hummels e Benatia, per dirne due, sono già più forti.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> 60 milioni?  allora thiago avrebbero dovuto pagarcelo almeno 85-90 mln



e noi fessi a dargli pure ibra in allegato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Maggio 2014)

Luiz mi piace di più come centrocampista davanti la difesa.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2014)

Eeeeheheh ma Vidal vale massimo 30 mln

EEHEHEEH Pogba vale 40

Maddai, se sto cesso di Luiz 50, direi che i due gobbi valgono almeno 70 mln... 

La Juve deve sparare in alto.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eeeeheheh ma Vidal vale massimo 30 mln
> 
> EEHEHEEH Pogba vale 40
> 
> ...



C'è però da dire che l'esperienza internazionale di D. Luiz i due juventini se la sognano, questo non fa che sottolineare come il nostro calcio sia visto in Europa.

Piaccia o no Luiz in Europa ha vinto tutto, e questo ha un valore, che poi 50 milioni siano una follia è scontato, però in un certo senso stai comprando un calciatore che da anni è protagonista in campo europeo, mentre Vidal e Pogba, sono protagonisti solo nell'oscura Serie A itagliana.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Hummels e Benatia, per dirne due, sono già più forti.


Appunto dico, soprattutto il primo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2014)

Ah.. ma i famosi 60 mln di multa? ahahaha 

Sì, saranno tipo 5 euri per noi


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eeeeheheh ma Vidal vale massimo 30 mln
> 
> EEHEHEEH Pogba vale 40
> 
> ...



Se Vidal o Pogba venissero ceduti a meno di 60-70 milioni Marmotta si dovrebbe dimettere all'istante.


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto dico, soprattutto il primo.



La cosa divertente è che quando si parla di una partenza di Hummels da Dortmund le cifre tirate in ballo sono sempre 15-20 milioni, mentre già prima di questa follia il valore di Luiz era sempre sui 40 milioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2014)

Affare assolutamente incredibile per il Chelsea.
Sono completamente pazzi a Parigi.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2014)

Ma solo io vedo questo aquisto come messaggio da parte del presidente del Psg?

Voglio dire esattamente 60 miln, come la multa presa. Dopo solo 2 settimana dalla decisione.

Sembra quasi da "Mò io qua spendo e compro chi e quanto voglio, non rompetemi le balle con quelle multe da 4 soldi"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In questo momento nel panorama mondiale è tra i primi 10, può non piacere però è un giocatore duttile che può ricoprire più ruoli.
> In marcatura non sarà il massimo ma nell'impostare l'azione è uno dei migliori e credo che il Psg volesse fortemente un giocatore del genere da affiancare a Thiago.


Anche tra i primi 5 sinceramente.
Luiz-Thiago è una grande coppia, ci si ricorda di alcune cappellate che ha fatto, ma nel complesso Luiz è uno dei migliori al mondo.


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> C'è però da dire che l'esperienza internazionale di D. Luiz i due juventini se la sognano, *questo non fa che sottolineare come il nostro calcio sia visto in Europa.*
> 
> Piaccia o no Luiz in Europa ha vinto tutto, e questo ha un valore, che poi 50 milioni siano una follia è scontato, però in un certo senso stai comprando un calciatore che da anni è protagonista in campo europeo, mentre Vidal e Pogba, sono protagonisti solo nell'oscura Serie A itagliana.



Ma questo concetto molta gente non riesce a ficcarselo in testa...


----------



## prebozzio (23 Maggio 2014)

Rendiamoci conto chi è che li sborsa: il PSG. Per loro tra 30 e 60 milioni non c'è differenza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2014)

*Ufficiale,il Chelsea comunica il raggiungimento dell'accordo tra i club ed autorizza il giocatore a trattare con i parigini.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2014)

Sessanta pippi per D.Luiz....................

P.S. Il fair play finanziario


----------

